
62 Percent of All U.S. Jobs Do Not Pay Enough to Support a Middle Class Life - randomname2
https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2018/10/30/Analysis-Most-US-jobs-dont-pay-enough-for-middle-upper-class-life/7621540911653/
======
forkLding
The actual study quoted:

[https://www.thirdway.org/report/the-opportunity-index-
rankin...](https://www.thirdway.org/report/the-opportunity-index-ranking-
opportunity-in-metropolitan-america)

Note that a middle class job in their definition pays around $44k to $80k
while "professional" jobs are >$80k and the data is really for a family of
four when accounting for middle class and professional.

------
xupybd
What percentage of those are transitional jobs? I left school and worked a few
years at terrible pay. But I'm older now and earn a good wage. I don't see a
problem with people following these steps.

~~~
lovich
A fine point, there definitely transitional jobs like you've described and a
healthy economy needs that much the same way we need some level of
unemployment.

However, should 62% of all jobs be transitional?

~~~
xupybd
No 62% is too high for that. But knowing how many are transitional helps put
that number in context.

------
NTDF9
There are 2 ways this happens:

1\. People are getting paid lower than the cost of goods and assets

2\. Goods and assets are priced above what people can afford

I suspect its number 2. All asset prices are completely out of whack with what
people can afford.

The only only way out of this is a depression in asset prices.

------
rtx
Labor supply is increasing due to more women and people from third world
countries joining the global workforce. In longrun salaries should stabilize
globally.

